# Hardware ohne Admin-Rechte auslesen?



## Crymes (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo, in der Schule haben wir neue PCs.
Dort hat man aber keine Admin-Rechte.
Ich würde gerne wissen, was für eine CPU/GPU/RAM Konfiguration vorliegt.
Weiß einer, wie ich das hinbekomme?

CPU-Z,GPU-Z fallen ja schon mal weg.

Meine Idee wäre es, den POST anzuhalten, da steht aber nicht die Graka drin, oder?


----------



## bingo88 (17. Mai 2011)

Je nachdem, wie viel gesperrt wurde, kannst du trotzdem noch den Gerätemanager ansehen (nur ansehen). Es kommt dann halt nur ne Meldung, man könnte nichts ändern. RAM kannst du notfalls noch im Taskmanager sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Start --> Ausführen --> dxdiag --> Enter

Das andere wurde ja bereits schon erwähnt.


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2011)

Also Taskmanager ist nicht zugänglich, den Gerätemanager kann ich auch nicht aufrufen.
Werde das mit dem DXDiag mal versuchen, befürchte aber, dass ich die cmd nicht aufrufen kann.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Für DxDiag brauchst du keine CMD. Ist eine .exe Datei die im System ordner liegt. 
Ausführen müsste nicht gesperrt sein, darüber kommst du leicht ran.


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Mai 2011)

ich glaube sowie so nicht das die schulen in den PC's eine Diskrete GraKa drinen haben bestimmt nur son Onboard schrott


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Unsere Schule hat C2D E8400'er und handel Intel grafik


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Mai 2011)

LOL Meine Schule hatte (2004) Rechner mit einem Athlon X2 5000+ drinen gehabt und als Grafiklösung war eine Onboard NV mit 32MB Shared RAM

Das waren noch Zeiten mit dem ME, die Administratorin war vollkommen überlastet, da wir gaanz schnell die Mittel und Wege kannten den Rechner des Lehrers zu hacken

Weiter brauch ich nicht zu erzählen


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2011)

Ich beneide euch...

Bis vor 2 Wochen hatte meine Schule nen Pentium 3 mit Windows 2000.
Jetzt Ham wir Windows 7 Professional.
Was ich bis jetzt weiss ist, dass die neuen PCs ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk ham.
Mich interessiert aber hauptsächlich, ob es Sandy Bridge reingeschafft hat, da die ja von nem Bug betroffen waren.


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Mai 2011)

welche schule gehst du den? Ich könnt noch nen BR LW gebrauchen


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2011)

Die Laufwerke sind ja in den neuen PCs drin, die alten Ham nur CD.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne eine Schule die hat sich 27“ iMacs für den PC Raum gekauft.


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2011)

Einfach nur sinnlos, völlige Verschwendung der Steuergelder.


----------

